# Murdannia species



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

Anyone know what species of murdannia this would be? Here's is (what I think is) the flower:


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

How about the rest of it?


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

this is the best pic I could get. The stems seem to brown at the leaves and die off after a certain period of time:










It's the plant in front and back of the L. aromatica stem.


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

here a pic of it finally flowering. M. kiesak? The flower petals have lavender tips but are white centrally.


----------



## frozenoak (Jul 30, 2005)

No idea about names but it's beautiful.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

keisak would be my guess as it has purple flowers.


----------

